# Letter to Uber regarding insurance coverage with Metromile



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

My email to [email protected]:

"I drive for Uber in San Diego, CA.

I am covered by Metromile for comprehensive and collision insurance.

When I submitted a question to Metromile about coverage after accepting a ping, but before the passenger gets into the car, Metromile replied with the following.

"With the new laws governing TNC use, if you have comprehensive and collision coverage with your personal insurance provider, the TNC company is supposed to provide those coverages during during periods 2 and 3 as well. However, you will have to speak with an Uber representative to confirm this and go over further details. We appreciate you being a Metromile customer."










Does Uber's insurance company cover me with comprehensive and collision insurance during periods 2 and 3?

Am I risking my$16,000 vehicle driving for Uber?

Thank you."

I will post Uber's reply if and when I get one.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...d-with-them-thought-it-would-be-useful.13700/

My back and forth regarding this topic with an Uber GM.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I was able to obtain some good information on insurance from Uber.

Uber replied to my request for clarification of the coverage during periods 2 and 3.

Email from Uber today:
*Shelley from Uber* (Uber)

May 8, 13:08

Hi xxxx,

Thanks for writing in! You can learn more about Rasier's ridesharing insurance policy here.
*http://blog.uber.com/certificatesofinsurance*
Please note that you can also find a copy of this insurance in your app through Waybill: 







,

Please let me know if you have any more questions.

Regards,

*Shelley from Uber*
help.uber.com
_______________________________________________________________
When you click on this link you will see the policies broken down by state.
When you click on the state you will see a two page declaration. It does not provide much info.

If you read the opening page of the link, you will see links to sample policies. Use the link to the Texas policy to see a sample of the actual policy.

Here is what you will see on the opening page:

*Here is a sample policy(2) while logged in to the Uber Partner app but not yet matched with a rider: Texas

Here is a sample of the physical damage policy.

1. Rasier LLC affiliates: Rasier LLC, Rasier-CA LLC, Rasier-DC LLC, Rasier-PA LLC, and Hinter-NM LLC (only in New Mexico).

2. Coverages and policy limits vary by state. Coverages and limits are are at least equal to or exceed those provided under the Texas policy in all 50 states.

Note: Rasier LLC and its affiliates do not enable trips to be requested in the State of New York.*

Click on the Texas link on the webpage to see a sample policy. Coverages and limits are are at least equal to or exceed those provided under the Texas policy in all 50 states.

Read the Texas policy first, then click on your state to see if your state is equal to or exceeds the Texas policy.

I hope this helps answer some of your questions.
*
*


----------

